# help with id



## taureandragon76 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am not too sure what this plant is was sold to me as red mayaca but kinda doubting it is


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=76&category=genus&spec=Rotala

How's that?


----------

